
Singapore Travel Handbook for Conference/Meetup Attendees - supro
https://github.com/rubysg/singapore/blob/master/README.md
======
djsumdog
MRT is pretty awesome. The trains are all automated. The buses are pretty nice
too (and double decker).

The Adler Luxury Hostel is one of the best hostels I've ever stayed at, and
it's right off the train in Chinatown. I suspect most people using this guide
have hotels booked for the conference, but I'm just leaving this out there for
people visiting on their own.

I never got fined in Singapore, but I didn't realize some of the things in
this guide are banned (drinking on a train, brining a Durian on a train, etc.)
If you ever see litter in a mall or on the street, it stands out. A lot. The
city is extremely clean, because littering fines are like $400.

The Tree Top Walk is amazing. If you can spare a full day for it, totally do
it. Don't feed the monkeys. Walk around the reservoir. You have to get to it
by bus, but if you plan it right, it's a really nice hike.

During the right time of year, you can also go to the Ballet Under the Stars.
That's a truly fun and spectacular show.

